# 15 Acre Homestead In East Texas w/ Add'l Land Available



## CashmereNCamo (Jul 25, 2014)

*Homestead Property: * House, barn, three livestock sheds on 15 acres in Tyler County, Texas with long standing agricultural and homestead exemptions. Entire parcel is fenced and cross fenced. Almost all acreage is cleared and used for hay production/grazing. 78 x 96' barn has three large bays with roll up doors, livestock pens, office space and hay storage. Livestock pens, corral, chute and sorter. Actively producing trees include 3 mature oaks, 5 mature pecans, 2 mature pear, a 2-year old peach and 3-year old fig tree. Hardiness zone 8 with average rainfall of 53"/year and over 210 days of sunshine affords a year-round growing season. (http://www.bestplaces.net/climate/county/texas/tyler.) 

*Carrying Capacities: * 2-3 ac/cow; 1 ac/horse; 3-4 goats/acre. Allow +50% for rotational grazing. 

*Hay Production: * 2.6 tons per acre (7-1/2 4' round bales)

House is 2/3 BR, 2 BA with open floor plan, ceramic floors, pocket doors, front & back porch/patio, CA/CH, gas heat & fireplace, cement circle drive, 2-car garage. New roof. Gated entry. 12' privacy fence along northern property line.

County maintained road dead ends at front gate to property which is tree-lined and fenced along the perimeter, assuring absolute privacy. 12' privacy fence along northern boundary.

Assessed at $256,900.00 
*Priced at $248,600.00*

*Negotiable for conveyance:* Starter nubian/boar goat herd and bantam/Buff Orpington poultry, horses, Anatolian livestock guardian dogs. Rainwater collection systems on barn and sheds. Third generation heirloom seeds from existing garden. 1983 Kubota 58 HP tractor with box blade & brush hog.

*Available for additional purchase: *
53 acres (can be subdivided): 8 wooded & balance cleared, 2 creeks, 2 ponds (stocked), additional pecan trees and lots of wild edibles. Location is also excellent for deer/hog/dove/rabbit hunting. $3850/acre 

*Mineral and water rights:* (Available ONLY with purchase of additional 53 acres) Active and currently producing royalty income, however drill/rig is NOT located on the property - get the money, without the hassles!


----------



## CashmereNCamo (Jul 25, 2014)

Pictures of kitchen, nook and family room...


----------



## CashmereNCamo (Jul 25, 2014)

Den and laundry room...


----------



## CashmereNCamo (Jul 25, 2014)

Bedrooms and baths...


----------



## CashmereNCamo (Jul 25, 2014)

Pics in and around the property, including a recently constructed chicken coop.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2014)

Just beautiful! I hope you are able to sell it quickly.


----------



## CashmereNCamo (Jul 25, 2014)

mythreesons said:


> Just beautiful! I hope you are able to sell it quickly.


THANK YOU! Me too... I love this place, but recent developments dictate that I make some changes.


----------



## Mommajay (Mar 3, 2014)

OMG!! this place is beautiful. I wish you the best of luck selling your property. If we were in a different spot I would seriously consider this.


----------



## CashmereNCamo (Jul 25, 2014)

Mommajay said:


> OMG!! this place is beautiful. I wish you the best of luck selling your property. If we were in a different spot I would seriously consider this.


Thank you! I love how quiet and beautiful it is here - completely surrounded by trees and at the end of a dirt road, off of a dirt road - it's super private, yet only 5 minutes from the county seat with feed store, hardware, grocery, etc. 

Hate to part with it, but life brings changes... the kids are grown and I'm widowed - 70 acres is just too much. I need something much smaller with just a handful of the animals I currently have.


----------

